# الدرس الاول النقطه أ من اولاً " مقدمه عامه &#15



## The_Hero (5 يناير 2006)

*الدرس الاول النقطه أ من اولاً " مقدمه عامه &#15*

مقدمة عامة عن الحاسب (الكومبيوتر)



*اولاً: تعريف الحاسب*
الحاسب compuer هو عبارة عن جهاز إلكتروني يقوم باستقبال البيانات ومن ثم معالجتها ومن ثم تخزينها أو إظهارها للمستخدم بصورة أخرى .

وطبعاً لابد للحاسب إذا أراد أن يقوم بتلك الوظائف من أجهزة خاصة تساعده على فعل ذلك ، فهناك أجهزة خاصة للإدخال (سيأتي ذكر الأجهزة لاحقاً) وأخرى للمعالجة وثالثة للتخزين ..إلخ 

وإذا نظرنا للحاسب نظرة شاملة نجد أن الحاسب يقوم ليس فقط باستقبال البيانات ومن ثم معالجتها حسب رغبتنا وإخراج نتائج عملية المعالجة و تخزينها بل يمكنه أيضاً نقلها إلى جهاز حاسب آخر أي تبادل المعلومات بين الحاسبات وبعضها أي تكوين ما يسمى بالشبكات...

حسناً والآن ما معنى الكلمات " البيانات - المعالجة - الإخراج - التخزين " ؟
• البيانات (data) : هي أية معلومات مكتوبة بطريقة تمكن الحاسب أن يتعامل معها ، فالمعلومات التي لا يستطيع الحاسب التعامل معها لا تعتبر بيانات بالنسبة للحاسب. 

• المعالجة (processing): هي عملية تحويل البيانات من شكل إلى آخر . 

• إخراج البيانات (data output): هي عملية إظهار أو استرجاع البيانات إلى شكل يتمكن 
مستخدم الحاسب من فهمها . 

• التخزين (storage): هي عملية الاحتفاظ بالبيانات لاسترجاعها لاحقاً - ويسمى ذاكرة في عالم الحاسب. 

• الشبكات (networks): هي مجموعة من الحاسبات ( قد يكون عددها قليلاً أو كثيراً فيمكن أن تتكون الشبكة من حاسبين إثنين فقط أو قد تمتد إلى أن تتضمن الملايين من الحاسبات ) مرتبطة مع بعضها البعض فتتمكن من تبادل 
البيانات مع بعضها البعض . 
لحد كده تمام و لا لا ؟؟؟؟


*نظرة فلسفية*​إذا نظرنا للحاسب نظرة فلسفية قليلاً نجد أن الحاسب آلة مثله مثل الكثير من الآلات الأخرى ( التلفزيون ، جهاز استقبال البث الفضائي (الرسيفر) ، الراديو ، الفيديو ....الخ) ولكنه يختلف عن كل الآلات السابقة في فرق جوهري مهم جداً وهو أنه قادر على عمل الكثير من الأشياء المختلفة وليس مخصصاً لعمل شئ واحد ، فالسيارة مثلاً لا تستطيع إلا أن تقودها لتوصيلك من مكان إلى آخر ، كما أن الرسيفر يمكن استخدامه في تلقي البث الفضائي فقط لا غير ، أما بالنسبة للحاسب فإن بإمكانه عمل الكثير من الأشياء المختلفة عن بعضها البعض ، فمثلاً بإمكان الحاسب أن يقوم بـ:
• حسابات شركتك أو مؤسستك بالكامل مما كان حجمها 
• استقبال البث الفضائي ( أي نفس عمل الرسيفر) 
• مشاهدة التلفزيون 
• الاستماع للراديو 
• أن تستمتع باللعب بالألعاب المختلفة 
• أن تقوم بتصميم وطباعة الرسوم واللوحات الإرشادية . 
• أن تطبع الرسائل والخطابات . 
• أن تطبع الرسومات على الفانلات . 
• أن تتصل بشبكة الإنترنت : فتقوم بإرسال واستقبال البريد الإلكتروني وتصفح الوب وتتصل بالآخرين بالصوت والصورة. 
• كما يمكنك القيام بأعمال أكثر تعقيداً مثل الرسم الهندسي الثلاثي الأبعاد 
• وحتى أشياء لا تتوقعها مثل برمجة جهاز النداء الآلي (البيجر). 
• كما يمكنك تشغيل الموسيقى وكذلك مشاهدة الفيديو . 
• تشغيل البرامج التعليمية مثل تعليم الفيزياء .....الخ 
وهذا ليس كل شئ فالحاسب يستطيع عمل أكثر من ذلك أكثر من ذلك بكثير ... فلو نظرنا نظرة شاملة لكل أنواع الحاسبات الموجودة ستجد أشياء غاية في التعقيد ، أنظر إلى القائمة : 
• الحاسبات تستخدم في الحروب : توجيه الصواريخ إلى أهدافها سواء صواريخ أرض أرض أو أرض جو أو غيرها وكذلك حساب مواقع الطائرات بواسطة الرادار 
• الحاسبات تستخدم في الاتصالات : تعتبر الحاسبات جزء لا يتجزأ من مكونات الأقمار الصناعية اللازمة للاتصالات الفضائية. 
• الحاسبات تستخدم في علم الفلك : لحساب مواقع الشهب والنيازك و الوقت المتوقع لوصولها للأرض . 
• الحاسبات تستخدم بشكل أو آخر في كثير من الأجهزة المنزلية مثل جهاز الاستقبال الفضائي (الرسيفر) ، التلفاز ، الفيديو وغيرها حيث تحتوي هذه الأجهزة على مكونات حاسوبية . 
فكيف يمكن للحاسب أن يعمل أكثر من شئ واحد بخلاف الأجهزة الأخرى ؟
إن الحاسب عبارة عن جهاز عام الاستخدام يستطيع عمل أي شئ إذا توفر له شيئين :
• الأول هو وجود أجهزة الإدخال والإخراج المناسبة للعمل التي تود القيام به . 
• الثاني : وجود البرنامج اللازم لعمل ذلك الشيء 
دعنا نقدم أمثلة على ذلك :
• ذكرنا قبل قليل أن الحاسب قادر على القيام بحسابات شركتك مهما كان حجمها ، ففي هذه الحالة يلزمك وجود الأجهزة المناسبة لهذه المهمة وهي - في هذه الحالة - لوحة المفاتيح ، ومن ثم برنامج خاص بالقيام بحسابات الشركات ، وبالتالي يمكنك القيام بحسابات شركتك 
• وقلنا قبل قليل أن الحاسب قادر على عرض الفيديو : ففي هذه الحالة يلزمك جهاز مدخل للفيديو (أو جهاز قارئ أقراص مدمجة إذا أردت مشاهدته من القرص المدمج ) وبرنامج مخصص لعرض الفيديو . 
• إذا أردت الاتصال بالإنترنت لا بد من تركيب برنامج للاتصال وكذلك برامج للتصفح وبرامج البريد الإلكتروني وبرامج الدردشة وبرامج نقل الملفات . 
• إذا أردت أن تتعامل مع الصور - بتغيير ملامحها أو إضفاء المؤثرات عليها - فعليك بجلب وتركيب برنامج خاص لتحرير الصور. 
وبذلك نستنتج أن الحاسب قادر على القيام بأي عمل إذا أخبرته أنت كيف يفعله ، وهكذا كلما أردت أن تفعل شيئاً مختلفاً فلا بد من إحضار البرنامج والأجهزة اللازمة لعمل ذلك الشيء لذلك يمكننا أن نقول أن الحاسب مكون من شيئين رئيسيين:
• العتاد( أو الأجهزة ) = hardware وهي الأجزاء الإلكترونية المكونة للحاسب وتشمل كل ما يمكن لمسه أو رؤيته في الحاسب 
• البرامج = software وهي التعليمات التي توجه العتاد للعمل المطلوب 

لغايه هنا يجماعه دى مقدمه عن الحاسب الالى انا عارف انها طويله بس علشان لازم نكون فاهمين ايه هوا الحاسب الالى صح ؟
احنا كده شرحنا نقطه أ فى الجزء الاول " مقدمه عامه" ان شاء الله المره الجايه هناخد الجزء ب من المقدمه العامه و هيا "مقدمه عن البرامج"
ربنا معاكم


----------

